# problems with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8

## HermanR

I just installed kernel 2.6.8 (gentoo-dev-sources), using 'make oldconfig'. Everything seemed to compile and install cleanly.

After booting into 2.6.8, I noticed two things:

(1) No bootsplash. This patch seems missing.

(2) My Windows-filesystems (VFAT) cannot be mounted. This seems to happen only when I am booting 2.6.8; when I boot 2.6.7 everything works fine. Could this be connected with the new FAT codepage setting in 2.6.8? I just used the default.

Anyone noticed these too? Suggestions?

All help will be appreciated!

----------

## Voltago

 *HermanR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (1) No bootsplash. This patch seems missing.
> 
> 

 

From the Changelog:

 *GregKH wrote:*   

> Removed bootsplash patch, am waiting for bootsplash-nextgen release to add this back

 

----------

## cybermans

since the 2.6.8 k3b refuses to burn dvd's

and indeed the vfat mount thing

I will return to 2.6.7 for a while

----------

## pengu

 *cybermans wrote:*   

> since the 2.6.8 k3b refuses to burn dvd's
> 
> and indeed the vfat mount thing
> 
> I will return to 2.6.7 for a while

 

all fine here (vanilla-sources) exept k3b can't find any burner when running as non-root.

----------

## Voltago

 *cybermans wrote:*   

> since the 2.6.8 k3b refuses to burn dvd's

 

Same prob here. Guys, are you using udev or devfs? It's udev here.

----------

## John-Boy

Same here,

I'm using udev, k3b doesn't pick up on my cd-burner, that's with gentoo-dev-sources and vanilla 2.6.8.  2.6.7 was fine.

----------

## gorbag

 *cybermans wrote:*   

> since the 2.6.8 k3b refuses to burn dvd's
> 
> 

 

I have the same problem, however it is not just k3b. Neither cdrecord or growisofs will work under 2.6.8.

----------

## GhePeU

same here

I think is a cdrecord problem:

cdrecord with 2.6.7 or 2.6.8 as root:

```
Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'LITE-ON '

Identifikation : 'LTR-52327S      '

Revision       : 'QS0C'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R
```

cdrecord with 2.6.8 as normal user:

```
Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'LITE-ON '

Identifikation : 'LTR-52327S      '

Revision       : 'QS0C'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED

Supported modes:

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. prevent/allow medium removal: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  1E 00 00 00 01 00

status: 0x0 (GOOD STATUS)

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 40s
```

----------

## HermanR

About the bootsplash:

Hm. Should have read the changelog...   :Wink: 

About the VFAT thing:

Okay. Keep using 2.6.7 for now.  :Sad: 

About the K3b thing:

K3b doesn't complain when it starts up (using devfs). But I have no DVD's to burn for now. So I wouldn't know. One more reason to keep using 2.6.7 for the time being.

----------

## pengu

 *Voltago wrote:*   

>  *cybermans wrote:*   since the 2.6.8 k3b refuses to burn dvd's 
> 
> Same prob here. Guys, are you using udev or devfs? It's udev here.

 

using udev

----------

## pengu

 *Voltago wrote:*   

>  *cybermans wrote:*   since the 2.6.8 k3b refuses to burn dvd's 
> 
> Same prob here. Guys, are you using udev or devfs? It's udev here.

 

using udev

----------

## pengu

 *pengu wrote:*   

>  *Voltago wrote:*    *cybermans wrote:*   since the 2.6.8 k3b refuses to burn dvd's 
> 
> Same prob here. Guys, are you using udev or devfs? It's udev here. 
> 
> using udev

 

sorry

----------

## pengu

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> same here
> 
> I think is a cdrecord problem:
> 
> cdrecord with 2.6.7 or 2.6.8 as root:
> ...

 

hmmmm

root:

```

# cdrecord -checkdrive --dev=/dev/hdc

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a33 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'PLEXTOR '

Identifikation : 'CD-R   PX-W4012A'

Revision       : '1.06'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE VARIREC FORCESPEED SINGLESESSION HIDECDR

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

```

user:

```

$ cdrecord -checkdrive --dev=/dev/hdc

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a33 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'PLEXTOR '

Identifikation : 'CD-R   PX-W4012A'

Revision       : '1.06'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes:

```

strange ...

----------

## pengu

 *HermanR wrote:*   

> About the bootsplash:
> 
> Hm. Should have read the changelog...  
> 
> About the VFAT thing:
> ...

 

about vfat:

```

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=852

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-15"

```

works for me

----------

## newbie_gentoo

hello. Gone back to 2.6.7 ... I love bootsplash  :Very Happy: 

Although I didn't get to test cd-burning, I was able to mount my fat32 drive (at least, via fstab, that is). I guess I'll be waiting for a more mature release of 2.6.8.

----------

## Neo_0815

Use gensplash from http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash .

Path applys fine ( only 2 lines i had to apply manually ).

Splash again, also with 2.6.8  :Wink: 

best regards

----------

## pengu

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Use gensplash from http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash .
> 
> Path applys fine ( only 2 lines i had to apply manually ).
> 
> Splash again, also with 2.6.8 
> ...

 

I'll test it .. hope its more stable than the 1st one.

----------

## Fix-85

Does this Build already contain the fix of 2.6.8.1 ?

Btw: What is this fix about ?

I only read something about NFS, so I wonder what the hell is NFS ?  :Razz: 

----------

## pengu

 *Fix-85 wrote:*   

> Does this Build already contain the fix of 2.6.8.1 ?
> 
> Btw: What is this fix about ?
> 
> I only read something about NFS, so I wonder what the hell is NFS ? 

 

development-sources: yes

gentoo-dev-sources:    no ( I think)

----------

## Tanisete

It's contained. 

NFS is network filesystem..  :Smile: 

I'm testing 2.6.8... having problems with alsa-driver emerged... 

Regards

----------

## arthurtech

NFS = Network File System. It's  away of mounting a disk from a different machine over a network. It's useful for things like keeping a common home directory over several different machines.

Not sure what was broken but apparently 2.6.8.1 fixes it. If you don't use NFS (I'm sure you'd know if you do) I think this is a non-issue.

More details about NFS here:

http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/intro.html#WHAT

----------

## Fix-85

 *Tanisete wrote:*   

> It's contained. 
> 
> NFS is network filesystem..  
> 
> I'm testing 2.6.8... having problems with alsa-driver emerged... 

 

Alright, so I assume that NFS is a feature that "normal" users like me don't use, right ?

**EDIT**

Thanks to arthurtech, I can now compile the new kernel without worrying about some silly bug  :Wink: Last edited by Fix-85 on Sun Aug 15, 2004 3:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pengu

 *Tanisete wrote:*   

> It's contained. 
> 
> NFS is network filesystem.. 
> 
> I'm testing 2.6.8... having problems with alsa-driver emerged... 
> ...

 

me too.

1.0.5a just hang while loading

no problem with included 1.0.4

----------

## Neo_0815

Why not using Alsa Drivers included in kernel 2.6.x ... i found that using the alsa-driver package breaks hardware mixing support for my machine, so try kernel included ones.

best regards

ps: bootsplash is woking, but i have to find out how to set them automatically on all screens ... and how to make this initramfs working before all filesystems are mountet  :Wink: .

----------

## pengu

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Why not using Alsa Drivers included in kernel 2.6.x ... i found that using the alsa-driver package breaks hardware mixing support for my machine, so try kernel included ones.
> 
> best regards
> 
> ps: bootsplash is woking, but i have to find out how to set them automatically on all screens ... and how to make this initramfs working before all filesystems are mountet .

 

problem with the spock thing:

I'm using the new radeon framebuffer driver 

and sometimes, my machine hangs while switching from X to a console

----------

## Tanisete

Also gstreamer has problems with 1.04 shipped with kernel, so i prefer to compile alsa for the specified kernel. For me it works great that way  :Smile: 

----------

## Neo_0815

Hm using nvidias driver and vesa-tng vesafb console ... still working fine, switched a lot ... maybe it will happening, i hope not  :Wink: .

Try using vesafb instead of radeonsfb.

best regards

----------

## pengu

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> Hm using nvidias driver and vesa-tng vesafb console ... still working fine, switched a lot ... maybe it will happening, i hope not .
> 
> Try using vesafb instead of radeonsfb.
> 
> best regards

 

hmm vesavb overlaps with the radeon driver in X

hmm ...  I remember .. when svgalib_helper isn't loaded it works fine  :Very Happy: 

so I have the choice:

bootsplash or svgalib  :Smile: 

----------

## gwion

When I try to use the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8 (config from 2.6.7 with make   oldconfig)...

Everything seems to load fine, then comes several call traces, preemt messages (????) and finally it tells me:

```
/sbin/rc: line 534:   5646 Segmentation fault               /sbin/ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up 2/dev/null
```

Unless anyone knows what is going on here it means back to 2.6.7 for me...

Thanks,

Gwion

----------

## pengu

 *gwion wrote:*   

> When I try to use the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8 (config from 2.6.7 with make   oldconfig)...
> 
> Everything seems to load fine, then comes several call traces, preemt messages (????) and finally it tells me:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hmm

thats when I boot 2.6.7 now:(

```
Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie skput:over: e1b81371:590 put:590 dev:<NULL>------------[ cut here ]------------

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie kernel BUG at net/core/skbuff.c:88!

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie PREEMPT

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie Modules linked in: af_packet joydev ehci_hcd usbhid usb_storage uhci_hcd tuner tvaudio msp3400 bttv video_buf v4l2_common btcx_risc videodev emu10k1_gp vi$

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie CPU:    0

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie EIP:    0060:[<c02c2b47>]    Not tainted

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie EFLAGS: 00010246   (2.6.7-gentoo-r13)

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie eax: 0000002e   ebx: ddefcb00   ecx: df869190   edx: ddd52000

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie esi: c1518800   edi: 0000024e   ebp: 00000002   esp: ddd53db8

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie Process dhcpcd (pid: 11591, threadinfo=ddd52000 task=df1c8d10)

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie Stack: c0349537 e1b81371 0000024e 0000024e c032e08c e1b81379 ddefcb00 0000024e

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie e1b81371 00003520 dfea6cc0 0000024e ddd53ed0 ddd53e08 bffffbd0 c02bfe73

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie ddd53e08 dfea75c0 ddd53ed0 0000024e 00000000 df18f360 00000000 00000001

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie Call Trace:

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie [<e1b81371>]  [<e1b81379>]  [<e1b81371>]  [<c02bfe73>]  [<c012b370>]  [<c02199c2>]  [<c02bfa2f>]  [<c02c0e80>]  [<c01138e5>]  [<c0201bb0>]  [<c01549b3>]  $

Aug 15 00:58:14 Zombie Code: 0f 0b 58 00 5a 95 34 c0 83 c4 14 c3 8b 44 24 04 b9 8c e0 32

```

2.6.8 is fine hmm ...

----------

## yama_

1) for bootsplash , sorry I do not use it 

2) for vfat , you may want edit fstab and put msdos instead of vfat , worked for me.

Regards

----------

## gwion

 *pengu wrote:*   

>  *gwion wrote:*   When I try to use the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8 (config from 2.6.7 with make   oldconfig)...
> 
> Everything seems to load fine, then comes several call traces, preemt messages (????) and finally it tells me:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That is very similar to what I get on 2.6.8... weird...

Gwion

----------

## HermanR

 *pengu wrote:*   

> about vfat:
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_FAT_FS=y
> ...

 

I didn't get vfat to work, not even when I try to mount the partition by hand with different codepage and iocharset options. 

Like this:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/hde1 /mnt/windows -o codepage=850,iocharset="iso8859-1"
```

----------

## pengu

 *HermanR wrote:*   

>  *pengu wrote:*   about vfat:
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_FAT_FS=y
> ...

 

hmm you shold have the appropriate code page compiled in or as module there. 

then it should be no problem

----------

## GaMMa

I'm having the same problem with cdrecord also, it won't allow me to burn CDs as a user. I tried cdrtools-2.01_alpha33, but no luck either. Hopefully newer versions of cdrtools fix this, maybe the next release.

----------

## gwion

I built my kernel from scratch now. without the "make oldconfig" steps but the confid is identical... weird enough... now it works... *shrugs*

anyway, thanks   :Very Happy: 

Gwion

----------

## Andric

I am getting a lock up when I boot into 2.6.8 - it hangs during the usb detection. old 2.6.7 kernel is still working fine.

----------

## Inside

Has anyone tried this release with a Thinkpad. It broke my cpufreqd and acpi -t says something about 71°C  right after login  :Sad: 

----------

## Andric

 *Andric wrote:*   

> I am getting a lock up when I boot into 2.6.8 - it hangs during the usb detection. old 2.6.7 kernel is still working fine.

 

was hanging on detecting the usb hub in my old ctx monitor  - works fine without the hub connected

----------

## sindre

 *cybermans wrote:*   

> since the 2.6.8 k3b refuses to burn dvd's
> 
> and indeed the vfat mount thing
> 
> I will return to 2.6.7 for a while

 Somewhere between vanilla 2.6.8.1, cdrecord/crdao? and k3b there is a grave memory-leak bug which I encountered two minutes ago trying to burn a cd with k3b as root. In the middle of burning an audio-cd from wav-files the kernel started swapping like crazy, and the burn failed of course. Everything went to a crawl. After killing everything and going into single user mode, 1GB of RAM was used (-buffers/cache) which no process claimed. Only way to free the memory was to reboot. Trying to use the computer after going into single user and back failed miserably as I had to rely completely on whatever was left of my swap.Last edited by sindre on Wed Aug 18, 2004 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MrJ412

Just thought I would post this from the www.k3b.org News page:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Do not use Kernel 2.6.8
> 
> A patch that was introduced into the kernel shortly before the 2.6.8 release makes K3b and also the dvd+rw-tools unusable on Linux (unless run as root but that is not recommended). The very important GET CONFIGURATION MMC command is rejected by the kernel for reasons I cannot see and writing commands like MODE SELECT also fail (K3b cannot detect CD writers without it) even when the device is opened O_RDWR. Until this issue has been solved I strongly recommend to stick to kernel version 2.6.7.
> ...

 

----------

## Codac

 *yama_ wrote:*   

> 2) for vfat , you may want edit fstab and put msdos instead of vfat , worked for me.
> 
> 

 

Solved the problem for me too. Has there just been a namechange of the filesystem type or is this just avoiding a problem instead of solving it?

----------

## pdr

gentoo-dev-sources on thinkpad T42: broke ACPI - won't completely shut down unless I pull the battery. Also madwifi-driver cannot emerge because it now gets a invalid number of parameters gcc error when making a call into the kernel. Definitely sticking with 2.6.7.

----------

## Yoda_Oz

i cant get the gensplash program to work in gentoo-dev-sources. i keep getting an error when i try to compile the kernel...

im in the middle of downloading development-sources... we'll see if that works then hey?

----------

## ashtophet

i am using the bootsplash patch --> http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-sp3-2.6.8.1.diff

cfr. www.bootsplash.de

----------

## mem7

 *HermanR wrote:*   

> (2) My Windows-filesystems (VFAT) cannot be mounted. This seems to happen only when I am booting 2.6.8; when I boot 2.6.7 everything works fine. Could this be connected with the new FAT codepage setting in 2.6.8? I just used the default.

 

VFAT refuses to mount at boot for me but it works just fine doing it manualy strangely enough.

----------

## cameta

With kernel 2.6.8 and as normal user the writer cd is detecded only as reader and I can't write cds. After making k3bsetup it was detected as writer and I can write cd, but after reboot the writer cd is gone and detected only as reader.   :Mad: 

I don't have problems using  kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 and udev.

----------

## butters

Look above, this is a known bug between 2.6.8 and k3b (or rather, between 2.6.8 and cdrtools)

Any news about this on the lkml?

----------

## nekonoko

FWIW, I just manually edited drivers/block/scsi_ioctl.c (deleted two lines) as per the patch below:

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ckdev/cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

```
Index: linux-2.6.8.1/drivers/block/scsi_ioctl.c

===================================================================

--- linux-2.6.8.1.orig/drivers/block/scsi_ioctl.c   2004-08-15 14:08:05.000000000 +1000

+++ linux-2.6.8.1/drivers/block/scsi_ioctl.c   2004-08-17 18:58:30.505453065 +1000

@@ -193,8 +193,6 @@ static int sg_io(struct file *file, requ

       return -EINVAL;

    if (copy_from_user(cmd, hdr->cmdp, hdr->cmd_len))

       return -EFAULT;

-   if (verify_command(file, cmd))

-      return -EPERM;

 

    /*

     * we'll do that later
```

It's for 2.6.8.1 but the driver in question is the same in both. After killing those two lines (just did it with vi) everything is fine as a regular user:

```
neko@misaki ~ $ cdrecord -checkdrive --dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a36 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J?rg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.8-gentoo

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: '/dev/cdroms/cdrom0'

devname: '/dev/cdroms/cdrom0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'SAMSUNG '

Identifikation : 'CDRW/DVD SM-352B'

Revision       : 'T804'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-ROM.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R
```

----------

## ashtophet

thanX a lot nekonoko  :Wink: 

----------

## AtomicDog

 *nekonoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It's for 2.6.8.1 but the driver in question is the same in both. After killing those two lines (just did it with vi) everything is fine as a regular user:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Have you tried writing to a CDR though?  I've applied CK's patch and my cdrecord output is the same as yours, but I cannot burn a cd (at least with k3b, but the errors are cdrecord related).

----------

## nekonoko

Interesting - I just burned a CD-R with K3b totaling 600MB and everything worked as it should. What errors are you getting?

----------

## petrjanda

So does any1 know how to get bootsplash back?

----------

## ashtophet

 *galiza_ceive wrote:*   

> i am using the bootsplash patch --> http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-sp3-2.6.8.1.diff
> 
> cfr. www.bootsplash.de

 

----------

## sillynazgul

 *Andric wrote:*   

> I am getting a lock up when I boot into 2.6.8 - it hangs during the usb detection. old 2.6.7 kernel is still working fine.

 

USB hangs randomly at boot as well as shutdown for me.  Boot gentoo-dev-2.6.7, and it works without a hitch.

----------

## sindre

 *sindre wrote:*   

> Somewhere between vanilla 2.6.8.1, cdrecord/crdao? and k3b there is a grave memory-leak bug which I encountered two minutes ago trying to burn a cd with k3b as root. In the middle of burning an audio-cd from wav-files the kernel started swapping like crazy, and the burn failed of course. Everything went to a crawl. After killing everything and going into single user mode, 1GB of RAM was used (-buffers/cache) which no process claimed. Only way to free the memory was to reboot. Trying to use the computer after going into single user and back failed miserably as I had to rely completely on whatever was left of my swap.

 More on this here.

----------

## nekonoko

 *sindre wrote:*   

> More on this here.

 

Ah, nice - I patched this in as well  :Smile: 

----------

## Jefklak

Same VFAT thing that does NOT work here.

Using 2.6.8.1-ck1

```
codepage cp437 not found
```

Keeps on complaining about this thing...

hm.

----------

## naseweis

Jefklak: You need to enable support for that in your kernel config under "filesystems ---> Native Language Support". 

You can set up the right (windows) codepage for your country under "filesystems ---> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems"

You might as well need to load the 'nls_cpxxx' module manually. On my system, it wasn't autoloaded by the fat drivers.

----------

## Jefklak

 *naseweis wrote:*   

> Jefklak: You need to enable support for that in your kernel config under "filesystems ---> Native Language Support". 
> 
> You can set up the right (windows) codepage for your country under "filesystems ---> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems"
> 
> You might as well need to load the 'nls_cpxxx' module manually. On my system, it wasn't autoloaded by the fat drivers.

 

Thanks I didn't have any native language support at all  :Smile: 

Why is this needed in 2.6.8 and not in 2.6.7? 

I never enabled one of those things...

----------

## HermanR

After fixing the VFAT-thing in my kernel config (thanks all of you!), I just installed gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1, which introduces the vesafb-tng framebuffer.

The new framebuffer works okay (I now have 1280x1024@85 instead of 1024x768@60!), but still no bootsplash.

The entry in my grub.conf for this kernel is:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8 (gentoo-dev-sources)

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hdg5 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x1024-32@85 splash=silent

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

Why doesn't bootsplash work? Any suggestions?

----------

## anthonyr

 *MrJ412 wrote:*   

> Just thought I would post this from the www.k3b.org News page:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Do not use Kernel 2.6.8
> ...

 

blergh........

I really wish there was a stable codebase built on the 2.6 kernel. The kernel developers say it's up to the distros to make a stable kernel now, but that is a huge job, and it takes a lot of time to do it well. I don't know if it's even within the capabilities of anyone smaller than SuSE.

We're in trouble when "better than Windows" is a difficult target.  :Sad: 

----------

## gcasillo

Hell, I couldn't even boot the damn 2.6.8 kernel. It couldn't find my hard drive, a Maxtor SATA and ICH chipset. Root partition should be /dev/hde3, but it can't find it. I tried a couple other drive letters unsuccesfully, and decided to fall back to 2.6.7-r13.

Why is 2.6.8 so fouled up in so many ways? It doesn't even seem close to useable.

----------

## anthonyr

 *gcasillo wrote:*   

> Hell, I couldn't even boot the damn 2.6.8 kernel. It couldn't find my hard drive, a Maxtor SATA and ICH chipset. Root partition should be /dev/hde3, but it can't find it. I tried a couple other drive letters unsuccesfully, and decided to fall back to 2.6.7-r13.
> 
> Why is 2.6.8 so fouled up in so many ways? It doesn't even seem close to useable.

 

It's the first kernel released under the "we don't need no stinkin' stable branch" philosophy. Basically, they don't want to fork off a 2.7, so they're keeping 2.6 as the development kernel. It's now up to the distros to maintain a stable kernel. Unfortunately, this is fundementally opposed to the Gentoo philosphy, which assumes that third party updates can be relied upon to be not broken.

This is the second 2.6 kernel that's messed up CD burning for me, and there have been misc other problems. It's pathetic.

----------

## pengu

 *gcasillo wrote:*   

> Hell, I couldn't even boot the damn 2.6.8 kernel. It couldn't find my hard drive, a Maxtor SATA and ICH chipset. Root partition should be /dev/hde3, but it can't find it. I tried a couple other drive letters unsuccesfully, and decided to fall back to 2.6.7-r13.
> 
> Why is 2.6.8 so fouled up in so many ways? It doesn't even seem close to useable.

 

I noticed this first in  2.6.7-mm4

I could't boot my system.

So I changed all hda* stuff in /etc/fstab to sda*

Same Thing in 2.6.8

```

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: SAMSUNG SP1614C  Rev: SW10

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 05

```

```

        *-storage

             description: RAID bus controller

             product: VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller

             vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

             physical id: f

             bus info: pci@00:0f.0

             version: 80

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: storage bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=sata_via

             resources: ioport:bc00-bc07 ioport:c000-c003 ioport:c400-c407 ioport:c800-c803 ioport:cc00-cc0f ioport:d000-d0ff irq:185

```

----------

## Headrush

I am using the gentoo-dev-sources-r1 (2.6.8.1)

I am also using udev.

My fstab file has vfat for my windows partition and it mounts fine every time.

K3B has no problems so far with my Sony DRU500A dvd burner.

Gensplash seems to be working too.

I am using the alsa-driver-1.0.5a, not the one included in the kernel. The only problem I have is when alsasound is activated on boot, the machine stops. Its not hung, has the cursor continues to blink in on the framebuffer screen, but never go any further.

----------

## Ashe

So lets see.. what's currently broken for me with gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8?

1) Cdrecord won't burn as user. This is a kernel problem mentioned above, but I seem to remember reading somewhere that it was a deliberate 2.6.8 design decision? I dunnow.

2) supermount removed from gentoo-dev-sources patchset. This is pretty much the other killer for me as far as 2.6.8 is concerned. Submount refuses to work properly unless I set the kernel source to writeable (which is a security risk and a half) and kind of defeats the point of why everyone says we shouldn't be using kernelspace automounting anyway. Ivman is just plain broken for me, insofar as it doesn't unmount cd's properly, partly design decisions in ivman, partly still odd bugs in ivman.

so hey ho, back to 2.6.7 we go.

----------

## saccory

 *gcasillo wrote:*   

> Hell, I couldn't even boot the damn 2.6.8 kernel. It couldn't find my hard drive, a Maxtor SATA and ICH chipset. Root partition should be /dev/hde3, but it can't find it. I tried a couple other drive letters unsuccesfully, and decided to fall back to 2.6.7-r13.
> 
> Why is 2.6.8 so fouled up in so many ways? It doesn't even seem close to useable.

 

It's probably your own fault, because you didn't included a SATA driver in your kernel. Please choose either CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA (IDE-like driver, maps your drives to hdx) or CONFIG_SCSI_SATA (SCSI driver, maps your drives to sdx).

----------

## mlybarger

 *anthonyr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It's the first kernel released under the "we don't need no stinkin' stable branch" philosophy. Basically, they don't want to fork off a 2.7, so they're keeping 2.6 as the development kernel. It's now up to the distros to maintain a stable kernel. Unfortunately, this is fundementally opposed to the Gentoo philosphy, which assumes that third party updates can be relied upon to be not broken.
> 
> This is the second 2.6 kernel that's messed up CD burning for me, and there have been misc other problems. It's pathetic.

 

i've got to agree with this here.  the kernel devs basically said we don't have anyone who wants to maintain a "stable" series for ya'll, so we'll let the distros do it?  when there's major issues with a 2.6.8.1 release, it's not a good sight.

my laptop would boot ok, i think unless i added the ndiswrapper module, then if the module was loaded, and my wifi card was turned on, i got a big fat kernel panic, and had to reboot.  joy, joy, joy

----------

## gcasillo

 *Quote:*   

> It's probably your own fault, because you didn't included a SATA driver in your kernel. Please choose either CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA (IDE-like driver, maps your drives to hdx) or CONFIG_SCSI_SATA (SCSI driver, maps your drives to sdx).

 

I do not enable SCSI whatsoever. It is not needed, because I use the Intel chipset driver, PIIX I think (I use Intel mobos). Reliably. I have been doing this since the 2.6 test kernels and have written numerous posts regarding this.

I didn't know about CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA. Is this new? If not, where does this show up in the menu? Block devices?

----------

## saccory

 *gcasillo wrote:*   

> I do not enable SCSI whatsoever. It is not needed, because I use the Intel chipset driver, PIIX I think (I use Intel mobos).

 

You should. CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is the encouraged method to operate SATA disks. The alternative CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA (Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support -> Support for SATA) is depreciated. That's the reason this config option is new, so you can turn it off  :Wink: 

----------

## darkangael

 *Quote:*   

> Submount refuses to work properly unless I set the kernel source to writeable (which is a security risk and a half) and kind of defeats the point of why everyone says we shouldn't be using kernelspace automounting anyway. 

 

The setting kernel as "writable" thing is actually just setting an environment variable that tells portage that you want it to change your kernel. You can change that back straight after you install submount. As far as I know it does not modify any permissions on the actual sources themselves.

----------

## pengu

```

# cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6a.

Compiled on Aug 24 2004 for kernel 2.6.8.1-mm2.

```

seems to work now  :Wink: 

----------

## Chonhulio

About the cd-recording issues:

The problem is, that Linux' handling of generic-SCSI devices (this includes ATAPI, USB and FireWire CD/DVD-recorders or tape drives) is insecure. 

If /dev/hdc is a CD-ROM or CD-RW device, any user with mere read access to /dev/hdc can overwrite the drive's firmware and completely ruin the drive.

To fix this, a command filter was introduced shortly before 2.6.8 was released. This filter is rather pointless, has obviously never been tested and will never achieve security and functionality at the same time. Currently, it just breaks a lot of apps.

See this thread for a discussion and a few fixes proposed by me and others:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?t=109260648900001&r=1&w=2

However, up to now, the only reliable fix is to disable filtering completely. (As proposed by me and frowned upon by Alan Cox).

In the future applications need to be fixed (This means setuid-root supoort. k3b is in a truly bad shape for this). Additionally the kernel should provide a way to configure filters per device to support legacy apps and special cases.

The additional issues concerning audio-cds are real bugs. Con Kolivas has patches:

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ck4/split-out/bio_uncopy_user-mem-leak.patch

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ck4/split-out/bio_uncopy_user2.diff

----------

## pengu

 *Chonhulio wrote:*   

> About the cd-recording issues:
> 
> The problem is, that Linux' handling of generic-SCSI devices (this includes ATAPI, USB and FireWire CD/DVD-recorders or tape drives) is insecure. 
> 
> If /dev/hdc is a CD-ROM or CD-RW device, any user with mere read access to /dev/hdc can overwrite the drive's firmware and completely ruin the drive.
> ...

 

yes, you're right.

so I've tried 2.6.9-rc1 but the filter is still applied but it solved many other problems.

It was possible to apply the cmdfilter-drop.patch which is included in 2.6.8-gentoo-r2  :Smile: 

```

...

File to patch: /usr/src/linux/drivers/block/scsi_ioctl.c

patching file /usr/src/linux/drivers/block/scsi_ioctl.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 219 (offset 26 lines).

```

----------

## pengu

HMM, no go.

2.6.9-rc1: 

it isn't possible to burn a CD as normal user.

cdrecord complains about  an error mentioned in another thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=207088&highlight=cannot+allocate+memory+cdrecord

2.6.8-gentoo-r2:

seems to work except for audio cds.

The memleak is still there because 2.6.8 is used not 2.6.8.1

or have I missed something?

Now, I'm using 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 and everything works fine  :Smile: 

----------

## beesea

This is supposedly fixed in gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r3

----------

## AnXa

 *HermanR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (1) No bootsplash. This patch seems missing.
> 
> Anyone noticed these too? Suggestions?
> ...

 

Okey. I know sollution for that bootsplash thing. You should use GenSplash. It is rewrite from Bootsplash. gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1 supports this already and it works really fine if not better than bootsplash.

Here is unofficial gensplash faq: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

----------

## dsd

 *anthonyr wrote:*   

> It's the first kernel released under the "we don't need no stinkin' stable branch" philosophy.

 

you have misunderstood here - firstly, its more that there isnt any need for an unstable tree right now. secondly, its certainly not the first kernel released under this "philosophy", its the 9th. its just that only recently, people have been more vocal about the lack of need for a 2.7 tree.

as for the SATA issues, the "proper" method is to use the newer libata SATA drivers found under the SCSI section. yes, this means you'll have to boot your disk from /dev/sda3 or similar (as opposed to hde3).

----------

## syadnom

for the cdr issue

are you guys using the kernel boot param

hdc=ide-cd   #!where hdc is your cdrw device like /dev/hdc

or are you using

hdc=ide-scsi  #!this is depreciated and may not be functional

                      #!you do NOT need scsi emulation with ide-cd

for vfat issues, try compiling vfat as a module....also set the 'gui=' or 'uid=' and even 'users' in fstab so users can access data..

----------

## Dutchie

I have vfat compiled in the kernel and so not as module 

and it works great here

----------

## gcasillo

 *Quote:*   

> you have misunderstood here - firstly, its more that there isnt any need for an unstable tree right now. secondly, its certainly not the first kernel released under this "philosophy", its the 9th. its just that only recently, people have been more vocal about the lack of need for a 2.7 tree.

 

The last sentence contradicts what you said in the first. If more people are complaining, then isn't that a good indicator that stability needs to be addressed, perhaps by separating stable and development branches?

I think its a big mistake to leave stable kernel building to distributions. No disrespect meant to you or other distro developers. It's just the duplication of effort. And isn't this going to impede the circulation of bug reports and patches?

After all of these years that we bashed Windows for poor stability, we're now going to release kernels without stability at the fore. If one person doesn't want to maintain a stable branch, then why not a small group of folks from the distros? I don't know. I don't follow LKML. Just seems like a mistake.

 *Quote:*   

> as for the SATA issues, the "proper" method is to use the newer libata SATA drivers found under the SCSI section. yes, this means you'll have to boot your disk from /dev/sda3 or similar (as opposed to hde3).

 

No problem. I'll adapt. Thanks for putting out the word.

----------

## dsd

 *gcasillo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   you have misunderstood here - firstly, its more that there isnt any need for an unstable tree right now. secondly, its certainly not the first kernel released under this "philosophy", its the 9th. its just that only recently, people have been more vocal about the lack of need for a 2.7 tree. 
> 
> The last sentence contradicts what you said in the first. If more people are complaining, then isn't that a good indicator that stability needs to be addressed, perhaps by separating stable and development branches?

 

bad wording perhaps - i was not suggesting that more people were complaining. by "more vocal" i was simply referring to how Linus stood up and said "look, this is what is happening" (even though it had already been going on for months, it was just the first time anyone put it into words).

as for the "stability" concerns, i'm not aware of any major crash issues introduced in 2.6.8 so i assume you are just referring to how the policy for sending SCSI commands has changed (breaking cd writing software). my opinion here is that cd writing in Linux is a mess, and i'd rather it got changed and fixed now, rather than forking off a 2.7 tree, fixing it there, and not getting the improvements into mainline for 2 years or so.

remember, there is always 2.4 available if you require a kernel that isnt going to change much.

----------

## dsd

on a related note, for gentoo-dev-sources i'm considering setting the TCP default window scaling back to 0 by default in order to fix the network problems that people (including myself) are running into from a default configuration.

see : http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/

i'd be interested to hear how many people this has affected, so responses would be appreciated:

did you notice big network performance degradation after upgrading to 2.6.8? did you not notice anything? or did you notice a performance increase?

----------

## gcasillo

dsd, thanks for your work on all of this stuff. Efforts like yours make Gentoo Linux rock.

Yeah, CD/DVD handling in Linux is a mess, and I second your opinion.

Network issues have definitely been a problem lately. Not limited to kernel or kdelibs for me either. My DSL line was recently upgraded from 768k to 1.5M, and I had to conference together my ISP and telco to get the telco to fix my line that they botched.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sometimes the road is uphill.

----------

## sub_zero

I don't know if this is already widely known or has been posted somewhere else, but I'm going to try to fix the vfat mounting problem.  It seems that most people have been having trouble with this because of the native language support in the kernel.  To be able to mount vfat, you must have a default nls codepage and a default iso-8856 standard.  You must also make sure that under Native Language Support, you have BOTH compiled in.  I've always had a codepage but I've never had the iso standard, so once I compiled those both in and set the defaults to match them, I had no problem mounting VFAT partitions whatsoever.  I hope this helps other people.

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Well I just emerged gentoo-dev-sources kernel 2.6.8 and well let me see no sound (Sound Blaster 5.1!) can't mount ? why ?

I just switched from 2.4.26 to 2.6.8 can some one give me some lights please little lost  :Razz: 

----------

## hardcampa

 *Fix-85 wrote:*   

>  *Tanisete wrote:*   It's contained. 
> 
> NFS is network filesystem..  
> 
> I'm testing 2.6.8... having problems with alsa-driver emerged...  
> ...

 

NFS is a big thing in the Unix world. In windows you use shares and the windows networking, in unix you use NFS to mount i.e /pub from your server on your desktop computer. There are many ways to do this ofcourse but NFS is the main Network File System in unix

----------

## hystrix

 *dsd wrote:*   

> on a related note, for gentoo-dev-sources i'm considering setting the TCP default window scaling back to 0 by default in order to fix the network problems that people (including myself) are running into from a default configuration.
> 
> see : http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/
> 
> i'd be interested to hear how many people this has affected, so responses would be appreciated:
> ...

 

This baffled me for some time, and I spent a long time tracking it down.  Even though the fix is as easy as:

```
sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_default_win_scale=0
```

I would agree that in gentoo-dev-sources it should be changed.

----------

## kavau

 *Demoniac_LL wrote:*   

> Well I just emerged gentoo-dev-sources kernel 2.6.8 and well let me see no sound (Sound Blaster 5.1!) can't mount ? why ?
> 
> I just switched from 2.4.26 to 2.6.8 can some one give me some lights please little lost 

 

I don't really have anything deep to say, but it seems that 2.6.8 gives lots of people lots of trouble. The experiences with 2.6.7 are much better, it seems. So I'd try out 2.6.7 if I were you.

----------

